# Ahhhhhhhh those were the days in High Times



## Columbian Connection (Sep 6, 2005)

I was pulled out an old issue of High Times that I have not read in over 15 years. It was from October 1979. I kept it all these years since I'm a huge Beatles fan, and this issue had a great story on the making of Sgt. Pepper. To me the first is the first stoners album. Anyway as much as I love The Beatles this is not about them. There are some real cool statements in this issue. I'm flipping through it and I see this advertisement the first known vaporizer. It was not called that then, it was called The Tilt and you could only get via the mail. It was $35.00 back then. This article "Interview with a Dope Grower" was right on and predicted the future. He was saying because of the declining quality of weed coming from Columbia more weed is being grown in the 48 States that is better quality then in the past. He said there is this new hybrid they are now starting to grow called "Cush" He goes on that it is a cross between a Sativa plant and an Indica plant. He says that it was made by a guy who had some nice Hawaiian hash plant seeds and those were pollinated with his Thai seeds. 

Another cool thing that is a blast from the past is the price guide that is and has been in every issue fro all these years.  Because drugs were abundant back then the list is huge! It has prices for Mexican, Jamaican, commercial Columbian, Connoisseur Columbian, sensi Columbian, Indian hash, Red Bud, California Sensi, Jamaican Sensi, Moroccan Hash, Lebanese Hash, Black afghani Hash, Nepalese Hash, Paki Hash, Thai-Sticks, Hawaiian, Hash Oils, PCP, LSD, Psilocybin, Quaaludes, Cocaine, MDA, Crystal Meth. Peyote. The kids that grew up in the 80's that I tell about the flood of dope we had back then, and they would say you are kidding. Ahhhhhhhh those were the days.

The prices were great too. Jamaican at $40.00 an oz, Lebanese hash at $85.00 an oz Columbian $450.00 LB LSD $1.50 a hit Thai-stick $20.00 a stick or $150.00 an oz.

Just thought I would share this blast from the past.

If anyone would like to add their memories from this decade of drugs please do so.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 6, 2005)

"He was saying because of the declining quality of weed coming from....."
???


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 7, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> "He was saying because of the declining quality of weed coming from....."
> ???


 
Where did the rest of my post go???????????????????? It was there last night!! I saved it so I will re-post it now.


----------

